
AT&T sued over layoffs–after promising more investment because of tax cut - ohjeez
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/01/att-sued-over-layoffs-after-promising-more-investment-because-of-tax-cut/
======
foobarbazetc
The only thing surprising about this is that anyone is surprised.

Only takes half a second to think about where wages are on a balance sheet
then tune out empty PR.

